# Auction results



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Took a dozen of my left over kids to auction. Averaged out at perfect 65lbs and averaged $2.39lb.  Got the check this morning.

Market Report
http://rozells.com/Countryside_Auction_Goat___She/Market_Report/market_report.html


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome! Now....I could use a loan.....hehehe


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Awesome! Now....I could use a loan.....hehehe


Same here ! Wish we got those prices at our sale we don't hardly even get tht for a 84-100 lbs kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I was glad to get rid of them and get a decent market price. I have sold 18 goats this fall. It's been a good a fall.

I have 1 more left that I am going to butcher. My ice chest has about 150lbs of boneless deer meat I need to finish up before I butcher that one.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's where our market price has been for the last year. I had one of the big buyers tell me that the market is just going to keep going up too. He said it wasn't fun to buy and ship anymore because of the high prices.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did good.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

kccjer said:


> That's where our market price has been for the last year. I had one of the big buyers tell me that the market is just going to keep going up too. He said it wasn't fun to buy and ship anymore because of the high prices.


Going up every month and holding.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Why the increase? And is it national?

Seems to sell a live goat around here everyone wants a "deal"....I never feel like I get my fair price...lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The guy I talked to comes out of Colorado and goes clear to Penn. Sounded to me like it was nationwide. I hope so for some of you cause I can't believe the low prices some of you are getting!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

If it's white with a red head, it does good here. If you take #1 kids to the market in the fall and winter, the prices SHOULD be good until after April.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ours isn't picky. ANY goats (except mini's) bring that price here. The old and crippled ones bring a little less but very few of those even go under $100. A healthy goat, especially a milking doe, will bring upwards of $200 easily. A good boer breeding doe will go the same. Mini's will bring consistently around $40 to $60 depending on what it is.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I'm happy for the meat producers...that's great


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is that at auction Carmen?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, that's at auction. So if you're selling a good quality milking doe you should....should....be able to get a little more than that. At the same time, I always look for a bargain too so I won't pay much over auction price for a private sale either....unless I'm buying papers with it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Never been to auction here...but I'm selling my 6 year old ADGA Nubian doe for 250.00...private sale.I think that's good for her...most of the time people wanna dicker down...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That sounds like a reasonable price to me. But I'd price her at $300 and come down to 250....that way they think they ARE getting a deal. :evil:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...too late now! But I do price them and say "Price Firm" when I am not wanting to go down any more...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's not too late. Go in and change your ad. I would do it in a heartbeat. Just don't put OBO or people think you'll take a quarter of what you listed for a price. LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you know where the nearest auction house is and it's not too far away it's a good way to know what the market value of animals are and what is selling best in your area. Just be prepared that there are going to be a LOT of "rescue" animals there and a lot of not good ones....don't let your soft heart lead you into something you shouldn't buy.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You know I think I need to check out the one by me. I'll go the 1st weekend in December just to see. I have a meat buyer that wanted everything on my property, and I would have sold him more but I have no idea what they go for here..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...she is already sold  Just not picked up yet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

kccjer said:


> It's not too late. Go in and change your ad. I would do it in a heartbeat. Just don't put OBO or people think you'll take a quarter of what you listed for a price. LOL


Or jump your price $25 and leave the OBO. Taking your firm price, that is no one's business but yours, if they offer it. I have found this works better than you would think for some reason.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I actually got the last check today for her...she should be being picked up on the 7th or 8th.

I will keep that in mind tenacross for this coming season's kids.....who unfortunately will be crosses.....except for my saanen doe's kids who will be sable saanen.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Using the OBO might work for you. I just find that if I use it out here, then I get such lowball offers it's really not worth the hassle. Even when you put "firm" people offer you half what you're asking! If you put OBO, they offer a minute fraction with all kinds of reasons they can't give more. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So ridiculous what some people offer...and how do you like the e-mails you get?
"where r u?" when it STATES where you are....or "How far r u from ****?"  Ummm, GOOGLE IT. I do not respond to those kind, I delete them, I like a "Hi, I'm interested...blah,blah,...maybe a question thrown in?... followed by a Thanks or something and a name.......................


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's how it is here too. Everything I put OBO on, say it's $200 OBO they offer 100, if I simply keep at $200 no firm nothing they still try and talk me down but not by much and depending if I like the people I go ahead and lower it. 
Janeen yes that is a great way on pricing. Also look into how much they charge for commission. Here it's 10% plus $1 yardage. So if say my kid sells for $100 I only bring home $89. So usually what I do is go ahead and price for the $100 and never go under the $89. You can figure in gas if you want to but I don't. I always work it out where I pick up grain and or hay on my way back home and I don't add in time because I enjoy watching the sale. 
But here in California prices are crazy high. It usually goes up the first of September and goes way down after may 1st which is why I'm changing breeding time. I'm getting more and more private sales and they don't seem to mind what time of the year it is but I still count on auction prices way to much to not breed to meet it's high prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

This auction had some good quality boers and nice sheep. Next year I'm going to band and disbud all my bucklings, not just the ones I like. I probably could of got rid of them all them earlier.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Is anybody getting that kind of pricing in the Pacific NW? It seems like buyers here want to pay pet prices, usually less. Then I read about national auctions going for a lot more. It would be worth my while to sell milkfed 70 lb. bucklings for $2.40, but I haven't found those buyers here.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

harley, the prices we're getting are from auction houses where there are buyers that come from all over and are looking for butcher goats (mainly....sometimes they have a customer that may want something specific and they'll pick that up too) or good milk goats that they then haul somewhere else and resell. 

You can look on-line for livestock auctions in your area and see if there's one close enough to make it feasible for you. The one I go to is only 10 miles away so I generally just go to the 2x monthly goat and sheep auctions just to see what prices are doing and what's selling best.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

harleybarley said:


> Is anybody getting that kind of pricing in the Pacific NW? It seems like buyers here want to pay pet prices, usually less. Then I read about national auctions going for a lot more. It would be worth my while to sell milkfed 70 lb. bucklings for $2.40, but I haven't found those buyers here.


Not reliably. I made the mistake of taking a couple of nice 90lb wethers to the Enumclaw sale a week ago and they only brought $120 a piece. Which as bad as that is, isn't as bad as it sounds when you consider the fact that no one even bid on them. I suspect the auctioneer/owner bought them and wrote down the meat buyer who wasn't there, but he knew he would pay that. The meat buyer was down as buyer when they sent my check. I could have bid myself I guess and taken them back home, but then I might have also brought a bad disease into my heard. I had gone to the sale a couple of weeks before and shaggy looking 150lb bucks were bringing $200 and there were lots of bidders, which is why I took the chance. I think I could have got $150 at least for them on Craigslist, and have before, but then you have to deal with people showing up at your house.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, tenacross, I've done that one before too. Sucks don't it! Which is also why I try to go to every sale and watch so I know when the trends are changing and which times of year, etc are the most likely to bring the best prices. But....I still get it wrong. LOL


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome prices! That is what the market has been here too. It will just keep going up too! Beef prices are extremely high also.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Tenacross said:


> Not reliably. I made the mistake of taking a couple of nice 90lb wethers to the Enumclaw sale a week ago and they only brought $120 a piece.


That stinks. I don't think I could watch my goats at auction. If they didn't sell, I would want so badly to bring them home, but I can't afford to bring auction cooties home!

I left an old copy of a livestock newspaper in the bathroom and hubby said the same thing I did - we're selling our goats too cheap! They quoted $240 and up!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And if you price them too cheap they don't sell. No idea why but they don't. Example, it's a horse but still. One of my parents friends posted a horse for $300 he just wanted the horse gone didn't have time for him any more. No one called. Changed the price to $1000 and the calls came in. Sold him to the first person that came to look. I guess it goes with the you get what you pay for. I see one lady by me, I've seen her goats in person and they are ok, nothing bad but nothing great. She advertises her commercial at $300 minimum at weaning and sells them!!! And they would only be worth $150 at the sale yard so that double. One day I'll figure this out 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> And if you price them too cheap they don't sell. No idea why but they don't. Example, it's a horse but still. One of my parents friends posted a horse for $300 he just wanted the horse gone didn't have time for him any more. No one called. Changed the price to $1000 and the calls came in. Sold him to the first person that came to look. I guess it goes with the you get what you pay for. I see one lady by me, I've seen her goats in person and they are ok, nothing bad but nothing great. She advertises her commercial at $300 minimum at weaning and sells them!!! And they would only be worth $150 at the sale yard so that double. One day I'll figure this out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know right ! I don't understand!!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, there's someone near me that does the same thing. Only thing is her's aren't really quality so people will realize that eventually. If you price something lower than market value, then everyone assumes something is wrong with it. I see it with horses a lot....if you price it at less than half market value, then it must be lame or something.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Not reliably. I made the mistake of taking a couple of nice 90lb wethers to the Enumclaw sale a week ago and they only brought $120 a piece. Which as bad as that is, isn't as bad as it sounds when you consider the fact that no one even bid on them. I suspect the auctioneer/owner bought them and wrote down the meat buyer who wasn't there, but he knew he would pay that. The meat buyer was down as buyer when they sent my check. I could have bid myself I guess and taken them back home, but then I might have also brought a bad disease into my heard. I had gone to the sale a couple of weeks before and shaggy looking 150lb bucks were bringing $200 and there were lots of bidders, which is why I took the chance. I think I could have got $150 at least for them on Craigslist, and have before, but then you have to deal with people showing up at your house.


Huh...! I just posted most my herd on CL, we'll see what happens.. Most will be ready in the middle of January... I'm trying to avoid the auction, but if they are still with me in March, that's where they are going..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Not reliably. I made the mistake of taking a couple of nice 90lb wethers to the Enumclaw sale a week ago and they only brought $120 a piece. Which as bad as that is, isn't as bad as it sounds when you consider the fact that no one even bid on them. I suspect the auctioneer/owner bought them and wrote down the meat buyer who wasn't there, but he knew he would pay that. The meat buyer was down as buyer when they sent my check. I could have bid myself I guess and taken them back home, but then I might have also brought a bad disease into my heard. I had gone to the sale a couple of weeks before and shaggy looking 150lb bucks were bringing $200 and there were lots of bidders, which is why I took the chance. I think I could have got $150 at least for them on Craigslist, and have before, but then you have to deal with people showing up at your house.


ESP varies SO much, you have to look in the pens before you unload to know what you're up against. I went there one week and there were like 5 sheep and goats combined, even scrawny kids sold for around $100. Next week I brought a doe and a ewe to sell, but someone brought an entire herd of Boers and both of mine sold under $100 :/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You also have to pay attention to days. I realized the sales after the 1st and the 15th are higher then the rest BUT 70% of the buyers are back yard weekend BBQers, a few breeder buyers and 3 big time butcher guys/ girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Prices were down today but so was the quality. Usually there are at least a few that I wouldn't mind taking home but today I didn't even have to sit on my hands.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And horse prices were tanked too. Nothing went over $900 and we've been seeing 1800 horses regularly for the last few months


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh I hope it's not like that here. I was planning on running my filly threw and trying to talk my dad into loading up the 8 'nags' we have running around down too. Last time I went (about 5 months ago) none broke nothing special ran threw at $200.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ours has been the same way for the last few months. Riders were bringing 350 to 450....that was it. One very nicely bred, very well broke mare went for 900. That was IT. Hope you do better than we did. We sold that last new one of ours....paid 500 for him and only got 435 (400 check after commission) It was sad

Tack wasn't even selling. They were getting no bids and no one wanted any of it.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's average horse prices at our sales. Tack is the only thing people will pay good money for! Except for the traders, you only take animals there (horses or livestock) if you want it to disappear


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Heck, even the traders only bring ones they can't get rid of elsewhere.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Our horse prices have been out of sight! The last couple months we have seen record highs for riders....a couple over $2000 even! Last night was back to "normal" sale prices. I only sell horses at the auction when I'm not going to guarantee anything about them. I won't sell a good horse there. I'll take less on a personal sale for one that is worth something. But I also don't take a lot of horses there or sell many period. When I buy something, I usually plan to keep it forever. 

Tack wasn't even a seller last night. Saddle blankets (the nice heavy big ones) went for $20 and they sold ONE. That is unusual....usually they sell all the blankets they have. Used tack was selling $5 a handful. A Billy Cook saddle sold for $700 (I think) other saddles went under $300 and several kids saddles for $50....nothing wrong with any of them. Tack dealers took most of their tack home with them.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

2.40 is good prices this time of year. All my bucks go to the sale. (most ppl havent realized not all bucks need to reproduce.) I bred so my bucks an cull does are hitting the Easter market in April to bring way up in the 3.40 to 3.60 range at 60lds. 

Glad you did good!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Man, y'all are making me jealous!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aren't they though


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried to stagger mine so they kid and are 4 months old to sell form September 1 to may1 but didn't work out so well lol. It does to up for Easter but nothing crazy, I think because so many people sell for Easter time. I was kinda disappointed all my goats are going to kid pretty much the month of April but yesterday I talked to a guy who did goat butchering but he sold it, was sad but he told me when the kids are ready to wean let him know and he will call a guy down south and he will come buy them. I REALLY REALLY hope that works out!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I found a meat buyer as well here... I'd rather sell to him then put a goat in the auction... It seems as though he will pay anything asked..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I should have a scale for them next year, so I can sell them by the pound from here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's a good idea!!! I'm good at guessing big goats weight but the little ones not so good. I always still see my kids as small kids. One was a year old and I swore she was much smaller then my does but when I put her out to be bred it surprised me on how much larger she really was


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Livestock scales are expensive but dog ones are fairly reasonable


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Will dog ones work for goats..?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah they will work just see what the weight limit is and if that would meet the size your after. Like for me on the kids I wouldn't need anything over 100lbs but if one goes higher for that I sure would get it lol. We have a cattle scale but it goes by 5lbs so wouldn't work for anything other then of course large animals for personal use (like we weigh a few calfs every few months just to see)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The one I want goes up to 225, that should accommodate even my Kiko buck.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Redheads said:


> 2.40 is good prices this time of year. All my bucks go to the sale. (most ppl havent realized not all bucks need to reproduce.) I bred so my bucks an cull does are hitting the Easter market in April to bring way up in the 3.40 to 3.60 range at 60lds.
> 
> Glad you did good!


Where do you take them to get those prices? I saw those prices last year in places way too far away from Oklahoma.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We don't get those in Kansas either. Ours will go up slightly around Easter but it's been holding steady at the $2.40 to $2.60 range for over a year now. It might...might...hit $270 around Easter


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Our sale doesn't go by the pound but the prices don't seem very good when we decide to sell any but if we just go to look then they go a lot higher :/ so frustrating lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

midlothianffa said:


> Our sale doesn't go by the pound but the prices don't seem very good when we decide to sell any but if we just go to look then they go a lot higher :/ so frustrating lol


Didn't you know? That's the mark of a successful farmer/rancher!!! You buy when the market is high and sell when the market is low!! :ROFL:


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Didn't you know? That's the mark of a successful farmer/rancher!!! You buy when the market is high and sell when the market is low!! :ROFL:


No kidding !


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Our doesn't either. Large livestock they'll put on the scale, but still sell by the head.


----------

